# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Барахолка все по 20грн!

## serafima2013

Накопилась куча всякой всячины: и выбросить жалко, и хранить уже негде! Выбирайте, что нужно, список в личку, контакты там же.
ПОПОЛНЕНИЕ: 
Первый пост-бижутерия 1:
Все по 20грн,кроме: 
серьги серебро/малахит-100грн
бусы из речного жемчуга-100грн

----------


## serafima2013

Продолжение БИЖУ2
ПОПОЛНЕНИЕ
все по 20грн, кроме жемчужное ожерелье 200см- 150грн

----------


## kavashi

игра ну погоди бронь

----------


## Старенький Котик

Не могу понять , то по 20 ? то по 500 ? пыль в глаза людям пускаете........и где цена на гусли ?????

----------


## serafima2013

> Не могу понять , то по 20 ? то по 500 ? пыль в глаза людям пускаете........и где цена на гусли ?????


 Пыль во дворе дворники подметают, милейший, а  здесь барахолка, или Вы считаете, что медная ступка весом 5кг и шахматы могут быть в одну цену?!)))))))да там только цветного металла на сотню))))))улыбнули. Все уточнения по цене либо на стене, либо в личке)

----------


## serafima2013

кстати пополнение темки! Прекрасный бочонок и сосуд для вина. Мой дед был виноделом и любил красиво подать напиток богов))))
бочонок-100грн
сосуд-150грн
оптом за 200грн!!!!!

----------


## serafima2013

Труба  в брони до завтра!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.11.2015 в 11:09 ----------

Еще: учебники для начальной школы-все за 50грн!

----------


## serafima2013

И снова здравствуйте))))) Проектор  100грн

----------


## Страпон

Херня какая то. Где товары по 20грн?

----------


## serafima2013

> Херня какая то. Где товары по 20грн?


 С нецензурной лексикой Вам в другой отсек!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.11.2015 в 21:13 ----------

Машинки детские швейные проданы, проектор в брони!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  19.11.2015 в 10:33 ----------




> игра ну погоди бронь


 Звонка от Вас не последовало-игра продана! Подтверждайте бронь, пожалуйста, звоночком, чтобы я не сомневалась в Вашем существовании))))))))

----------


## serafima2013

Новые поступления!

Часы с маятником20грн
фотоальбом- 20грн
Игра-конструктор шнуровка для деток-50грн
Зонтик от солнца х/б летний-50грн
Комплект учебников для изучения английского языка в начальной школе с диском-100грн
Компьютер развивающий детский-100грн

----------


## serafima2013

Вышивка ручной работы, гладью-200грн

----------


## чайка 4

> Новые поступления!
> 
> Часы с маятником20грн
> фотоальбомы-по 20грн
> Гусли детские маленькие-20грн
> Игра-конструктор шнуровка для деток-50грн
> Зонтик от солнца х/б летний-50грн
> Комплект учебников для изучения английского языка в начальной школе с диском-100грн
> Компьютер развивающий детский-100грн
> Швейная машинка взрослая ручная-100грн


  Хочу купить вашу машинку . Срочно !

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.11.2015 в 12:16 ----------

Надеюсь она рабочая .Мне для пенсионерки -мамы мужа нужна.Она умеет только на такой шить.

----------


## serafima2013

Посты, которые нашли новых хозяев удалены, все, что на фото-в продаже!

----------


## чайка 4

> Не могу понять , то по 20 ? то по 500 ? пыль в глаза людям пускаете........и где цена на гусли ?????


 Написано не по  20  ,а от 20 грн .

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.11.2015 в 10:13 ----------




> Новые поступления!
> 
> Часы с маятником20грн
> фотоальбом- 20грн
> Игра-конструктор шнуровка для деток-50грн
> Зонтик от солнца х/б летний-50грн
> Комплект учебников для изучения английского языка в начальной школе с диском-100грн
> Компьютер развивающий детский-100грн


 Компьютер работает?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.11.2015 в 10:14 ----------




> Новые поступления!
> 
> Часы с маятником20грн
> фотоальбом- 20грн
> Игра-конструктор шнуровка для деток-50грн
> Зонтик от солнца х/б летний-50грн
> Комплект учебников для изучения английского языка в начальной школе с диском-100грн
> Компьютер развивающий детский-100грн


  А игры в компьютере есть ?

----------


## serafima2013

Спасибо за поддержку, работает компьютер, есть игра гонки ичто-то еще.подчеркиваю, комп детский обучающий

----------


## gao

Большое спасибо ТС за проданные вещи.

----------


## serafima2013

На здоровье!!!



> Большое спасибо ТС за проданные вещи.

----------


## Барабузик

> кстати пополнение темки! Прекрасный бочонок и сосуд для вина. Мой дед был виноделом и любил красиво подать напиток богов))))
> бочонок-100грн
> сосуд-150грн
> оптом за 200грн!!!!!


 На сколько литров бочонок и бутылка?

----------


## serafima2013

Бочонок 3л, а сосуд 5л)))так что это не бутылочка

----------


## Барабузик

> Бочонок 3л, а сосуд 5л)))так что это не бутылочка


 Боюсь вас разочаровать - это оплетенная бутылка... Кстати, емкость посуды не определяет его название: бутылки бывают и по 10, и по 20 литров (не путать с бутылями)... Для меня, к сожалению, пять литров маловато.

----------


## serafima2013

Все лоты по 20грн!

----------


## serafima2013

апочки

---------- Сообщение добавлено  28.01.2016 в 21:10 ----------

Жемчужное ожерелье и серьги малахит проданы!

----------


## serafima2013

Ап , все по 20 грн! Покупаем подарочки к 8 марта!

----------

